# Advice please - door panels keyed with deep scratches



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all!

Advice please, my parent's Honda has a small 3"+ deep scratch on it and my friends BMW has been deliberately damaged by some askhole. I've no experience as yet with a rotary/DA polisher and I don't think applying an abrasive polish by hand would work. Pics are below...

I think my parent's car could be easily repaired with a DA and some good abrasive polish. Can a small section like that be done in isolation or would the whole panel need doing to get an even finish? i.e. so the machine polished area wasn't so obvious...

With the BMW, he tells me the scratches have gone very deep down to the metal so asking you guys what the best way is to get that sorted?

One car is up in West Yorkshire, the other in East Midlands... if any pro's could give a rough idea of cost to get either of them sorted out, i'd appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That bottom pic 100% needs a Respray

****ed


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> That bottom pic 100% needs a Respray
> 
> ****ed


That sucks...he wants to sell it as it is, I think he will lose a lot of money...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That really sucks, sorry but I too have to say a respray.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That really sucks, sorry but I too have to say a respray.


 thanks, what would be your advice for the smaller scratch on my parents car?


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree needs a respray but first I would try and make it look better by touching it in !!!!!

Buy an 1/8th litre from your local paint supply shop and an artists brush and very carefully paint it and build up the level !!!!!

Will cost a little over £10 and a few hours of time once level polish it and see if it helps !!!!! To respray that will cost a great deal more !!!!!

With your parents car I would do the same but would be a lot more careful polishing the soft and thin Honda paint !!!!!


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

mikethefish said:


> I agree needs a respray but first I would try and make it look better by touching it in !!!!!
> 
> Buy an 1/8th litre from your local paint supply shop and an artists brush and very carefully paint it and build up the level !!!!!
> 
> Will cost a little over £10 and a few hours of time once level polish it and see if it helps !!!!! To respray that will cost a great deal more !!!!!


Thanks for the advice - I actually saw a post by someone on an American forum who did exactly that. A long process of touch up paint followed by wet sanding, polishing and applying a lacquer at the end. it looked great but I don't know any Detailers up in the East Midlands who I could recommend my friend goes to that might do something similar


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Touching it in like that can also make it more obvious what you've done

Probably cheapest and easiest way is to get 2 doors from the scrappy lol


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol guess ill have to break the bad news to him later


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

You could try touch up pen, wet sand and polish down... however it really needs a respray


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That needs respraying, I wouldn't try touching it in. It will probably end up looking worse unless a pro does it, in which case it might as well get sprayed 

I'd just buy 2 used doors 

He will get peanuts for a car with damage like that, it will put most people off unless the car is very cheap


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

How much time and patience have you got?


----------

